# Soccer Masters Camps



## surfertwins (Apr 13, 2021)

Looking for feed back, anyone attend one of these camps?   $695 for 2 days?









						Girls Camps • Soccer Masters Camps for College Athlete Recruits
					

Soccer Masters Camps help college-bound soccer players get recruited by top colleges and universities. Our Girls Prospect Camps guarantee each player will work directly with every coach. Camps sell out fast. Register today!




					www.soccermasterscamps.com
				




Cheers


----------



## Dargle (Apr 13, 2021)

surfertwins said:


> Looking for feed back, anyone attend one of these camps?   $695 for 2 days?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Normally, coaches (particularly head coaches) who compete for the same players and play in the same league don’t do camps together unless they are being paid a lot of money by the organizers to appear there with the hope of attracting participants.  That’s why this camp is so expensive.  All camps are money-makers, but this is slanted a little more that way.  Doesn’t mean you won’t have a great experience or can’t make connections with coaches, but you just have to accept that you’re buying access to those coaches and the coaches may be viewing this more as a personal income supplement than a recruiting trip.


----------



## full90 (Apr 13, 2021)

For small div1, div 2 and div3 those camps can be opportunities for coaches who don’t have big budgets to attend lots of events to see you. Or if you’re from a smaller club that doesn’t play in big events. But Stanford UCLA UW wake forest etc are not recruiting at those camps. It’s an income booster for them. And the coaches attending can change until the last minute. So with no recruiting calendar approved it’s really buyer beware.

if the ncaa lifts the dead period and a club or organization throws together a top tournament that same weekend the coaches attending will look a lot different. So be wary.


----------



## Giesbock (Apr 15, 2021)

My daughter has been to a few SM camps.  After attending repeated camps, numerous coaches know her by name. 

In a word, this camp series is Awesome.

Top tier coaches probably don’t say to themselves hey maybe I’ll find some hidden gems at this camp, but I’ve watched them out there on the field, teaching, imparting a bit of knowledge, and a big dose of inspiration.


----------

